# Cosa vi porta a capire



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2021)

Che una persona vi piace?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Marzo 2021)

Se prima di tutto mi entra in testa...
Se mi fa ridere ..
E poi ovviamente...se ha la faccia da schiaffi


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2021)

Se mi sento a mio agio


----------



## Vera (31 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che una persona vi piace?


In genere inizio a parlare troppo o parlo poco e male. Divento goffa, impacciata. Tiro fuori il peggio di me. Una vera deficiente.


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se prima di tutto mi entra in testa...
> Se mi fa ridere ..
> E poi ovviamente...se ha la faccia da schiaffi


Prima la testa delle mutandine...sempre...meglio il giro lungo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2021)

Lo sguardo.
Intendo non così


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In genere inizio a parlare troppo o parlo poco e male. Divento goffa, impacciata. Tiro fuori il peggio di me. Una vera deficiente.


Ecco perché con me balbetti....
Ammmore....



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se mi sento a mio agio


Tipo una zia? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sguardo.
> Intendo non così


Tuo o suo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2021)

Quando mi fa sentire  a mio agio. 
Fondamentale che mi faccia ridere, che mi spiazzi, o che non riesca ad avere l’ultima parola


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quando mi fa sentire  a mio agio.
> Fondamentale che mi faccia ridere, che mi spiazzi, o che non riesca ad avere l’ultima parola


Casso Nocci del mi corazon...così mi emossioni ....io sono al primo terzo dell’opera!


----------



## Foglia (31 Marzo 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> In genere inizio a parlare troppo o parlo poco e male. Divento goffa, impacciata. Tiro fuori il peggio di me. Una vera deficiente.


Stessa roba capita a me. Lo avrete anche capito quando parlo del milanese . In più, mi comportò, anche, da perfetta deficiente


----------



## Pincopallino (31 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stessa roba capita a me. Lo avrete anche capito quando parlo del milanese . In più, mi comportò, anche, da perfetta deficiente


A proposito Foglia, con lui e col fotografo come va?


----------



## Foglia (31 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A proposito Foglia, con lui e col fotografo come va?


Ho aggiornato il 3d. Comunque il fotografo non scrive da un po' e io non l'ho cercato.
Col milanese ci scriviamo e sentiamo. Ma non come vorrei io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tipo una zia?


No semplicemente, posso essere me stessa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tuo o suo?


Suo. Il mio è peggio.


----------



## Vera (31 Marzo 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stessa roba capita a me. Lo avrete anche capito quando parlo del milanese . In più, mi comportò, anche, da perfetta deficiente


A me però poi passa


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> A me però poi passa


A me no


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me no


Eh, me ne sono accorta. Devi imparare a pensare meno


----------



## ologramma (1 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Eh, me ne sono accorta. Devi imparare a pensare meno


quasi tutte voi donne , dite mi deve far ridere, aoh dovrei esse pieno de donne  tengo sempre banco nelle varie sotuazioni che mi capitano , invece nun se batte un chiodo


----------



## Vera (1 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> quasi tutte voi donne , dite mi deve far ridere, aoh dovrei esse pieno de donne  tengo sempre banco nelle varie sotuazioni che mi capitano , invece nun se batte un chiodo


Dipende. Se fa ridere a letto, non va proprio bene


----------



## Skorpio (1 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che una persona vi piace?


Quando intuisco che ha da dire 10 cose e ne dice solo 2


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Quando non smetterei mai di guardarla.
Quando stando vicino mi inebrio di tutto quello che percepisco del suo corpo.
Quando conversando con lei dimentico tutto il resto.
Quando comincia a mancarmi appena se ne va.


----------



## spleen (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quando non smetterei mai di guardarla.
> Quando stando vicino mi inebrio di tutto quello che percepisco del suo corpo.
> Quando conversando con lei dimentico tutto il resto.
> Quando comincia a mancarmi appena se ne va.


Si.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quando non smetterei mai di guardarla.
> Quando stando vicino mi inebrio di tutto quello che percepisco del suo corpo.
> Quando conversando con lei dimentico tutto il resto.
> Quando comincia a mancarmi appena se ne va.


Questo se ti piace. Se la ami che succede  ?


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo se ti piace. Se la ami che succede  ?


Non amo da anni. Non ho ricordi.
Però credo che io potrei essere felice nel caso.
E la felicità sarebbe il sintomo più importante.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non amo da anni. Non ho ricordi.
> Però credo che io potrei essere felice nel caso.
> E la felicità sarebbe il sintomo più importante.


Era perché mi sembrava eccessiva la tua descrizione per una che ti piace


----------



## Brunetta (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non amo da anni. Non ho ricordi.
> Però credo che io potrei essere felice nel caso.
> E la felicità sarebbe il sintomo più importante.


La felicità sarebbe semmai nella certezza di essere amati davvero.
Ma è una certezza che non si può avere


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *La felicità sarebbe semmai nella certezza di essere amati davvero.*
> Ma è una certezza che non si può avere


Anche, sì, se si ama, ovviamente.


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Dipende. Se fa ridere a letto, non va proprio bene


si ride dopo ,caso mai si ansima per riprendere fiato


----------



## Vera (2 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> si ride dopo ,caso mai si ansima per riprendere fiato


 sei tremendo.


----------



## ologramma (2 Aprile 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> sei tremendo.


no sono realista  , anche se vivo di ricordi


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Quando non smetterei mai di guardarla.
> Quando stando vicino mi inebrio di tutto quello che percepisco del suo corpo.
> Quando conversando con lei dimentico tutto il resto.
> Quando comincia a mancarmi appena se ne va.



... ok... tutto bello e perfetto. 

Dopo aver esaltato Platone che si fa... 

Cattivik.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... ok... tutto bello e perfetto.
> 
> Dopo aver esaltato Platone che si fa...
> 
> Cattivik.


Ricominci da capo...


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La felicità sarebbe semmai nella certezza di essere amati davvero.
> Ma è una certezza che non si può avere


Tradotto per noi comuni mortali? 

Cattivik. 

P. S. Va bene anche in disegnino.


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ricominci da capo...


1 Andò vai? 
2 Al cinema
1 Che vedi? 
2 Quo vadis
1 che vo di? 
2 andò vai? 
1 Al cinema
2 che vedi? 
1 quo vadis
2 che vobdi? 
Ecc..

Ecc..


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> no sono realista  , anche se vivo di ricordi


... Ossimoro perfetto.

Cattivik


----------



## ologramma (3 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> 1 Andò vai?
> 2 Al cinema
> 1 Che vedi?
> 2 Quo vadis
> ...


doppio errore


----------



## ologramma (3 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... Ossimoro perfetto.
> 
> Cattivik


perchè non parli come magni?
 Pardon scrivi  quindi non puoi magnà.


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2021)

Fosse solo doppio

Cattivik.


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> perchè non parli come magni?
> Pardon scrivi  quindi non puoi magnà.


... che ne sai come magno... 

Cattivik. 

P.. S. Mi è andata bene che non ha scritto come cucini...


----------



## ologramma (4 Aprile 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... che ne sai come magno...
> 
> Cattivik.
> 
> P.. S. Mi è andata bene che non ha scritto come cucini...


su quello non posso dire niente perchè neanche io cucino


----------



## monamour (8 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che una persona vi piace?


comincio a non poter fare a meno di guardarlo,un bruciore interiore...


----------

